# Looking Forward to Changing Leaves



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2016)

Fall  is one of my favorite seasons, the other is spring.  We'll be headed out next week for some camping, will start in this area (our usual lately) and see where we go from there.  My husband, the pup and my kitty are all ready to hit the road...been busy packing the camper, but wrapping things up.  Always nice to get in the outdoors and back to nature!


----------



## Carla (Sep 3, 2016)

I love fall too, but it sometimes leaves me a bit melancholy as it evokes certain memories. I do love the colors of Autumn and the crisp mornings and warm afternoons. The sky is always bluer as the humidity and smog are gone. Great walking weather too! I used to enjoy cooking chile and soups--the comfort foods once the chill was in the air! Perfect camping weather SeaBreeze, I hope you will enjoy!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 3, 2016)

What a beautiful area to go camping in!  You bet, nothing like enjoying nature.  Have a great time SeaBreeze!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2016)

I  hope you will enjoy your scenic camping trip SB!


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Sep 5, 2016)

Good morning to all- We're starting to make plans for fall trips- we don't camp out much- I don't like towing our RV long distances, so we just leave it on the lot down in Florida where we spend lots of time. We generally stay in state and national parks, but sometimes stay in privately rented cabins.
We plan on visiting Kentucky- the Amish country, the Smokies over in N. Carolina, and for sure going over to Louisiana again for more book photos.
I like fall, and since down here on the Gulf Coast winter doesn't necessarily follow fall, I like fall a lot better than I did in the Midwest.
good day to all- Ed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2016)

Sounds great Ed!  We couldn't tow any trailers in some of the places we go, narrow dirt roads, mountain passes and away from the main routes.  State and national parks are nice, we usually go to national forests or BLM land where the dog can run loose and not many people around.  Hope you get some wonderful memories and awesome photos, have fun! nthego:  Here's our rig.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 5, 2016)

Safe travels to all and I look forward to your photos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2016)

We just got back last night and had a great time, perfect weather and good fishing!  Here's a few pics I took on the trip.

Road leaving our camp site.


----------



## Carla (Sep 20, 2016)

Ahh, fall is in the air! Still warm here in Pa but supposed to change this weekend--going down in the 40's. Right now I am running the AC because it's so humid!  Nice pics. Your fur kids look quite content there, cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Carla!   Still warm where I live too, supposed to cool down to more fall-like weather in a few days, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 20, 2016)

Beautiful photos. We hope to go to Connecticut next month to see the fall leaves. I'm going by the map online that shows the peak for viewing the foliage. I hope they are accurate. Stopping at the Foxwoods casino for a few hours also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2016)

That sounds great Ruth!  I hope you get to see some beautiful fall leaves, I think the colors in Connecticut will be super, have fun at the casino too!


----------



## jujube (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful pictures!  I'm hoping to get up to the higher altitudes early next week to try to get a glimpse of color before we return October 1st to the _Land of Perpetual Green._  Our leaves fall in the spring.  The new green ones push the old green ones off, I guess.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2016)

Wonderful photos SB.  Love your furkids, too!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm trying not to be jealous. Such beautiful scenery. Cutie pets too


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2016)

I took this yesterday. I think it's pretty.


----------

